# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25/06/2010 - Тиесто в Гидропорту.

## El Comandante

Собственно говоря, сабж.
Инфа с офсайта.



> Fri,
> 25 Jun 								 								 								*Airfield Hydroport*
> 								Europe Tour 								 								 								Odessa 								Ukraine

----------


## d_night

Тема уже есть )

----------


## El Comandante

Странно, ну да ладно.

----------


## Antakarana

Что странного-то?! Юзайте поиск, прежде чем открывать темку  :smileflag:

----------


## El Comandante

> Что странного-то?! Юзайте поиск, прежде чем открывать темку


 
Как-то не сложилось

----------


## Tiёsto

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=333677

----------

